# Alabama Sharkin'



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

So what (according to regulations) constitutes fishing for shark off of the beach?


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

im not familiar with alabama regulations. youll have to look it up on their website. it probably means no fishing from shore. i know they arent a fan of chumming. 



but if anyone asks, just say your fishing for big bull reds:shedevil


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just wondering if were to just cut up a ladyfish and cast (or yak) it out, am I breaking the law? The letter of the regulation is not clear cut. I am not planning on chumming or anything, I just don't feel like having to drive over to FL (or the extra license fee) to go after a few sharks in the evening. I mean, is there an actual description anywhere of what bait is legal to use within 300 feet of the AL shoreline? I don't feel like getting a fine over some silly reactionary ordinance or an overzealous wildlife officer.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have talked to Alabama marine resource officers and it seems to me, from what those that enforce the laws have told me, is that they could care less that you are shark fishing as long as you don't chum and are not in a swimming area. I still shark fish west pass in gulf shores in the evenings when there isn't anyone out there and have yet to have any problem with the law. There is a lot of gray area in the ordinance but it seems like as long as you aren't endangering anyone, they could care less what you're fishing for.

Also, according to the actual ordinance, you aren't supposed to shark fish within like 100yds of the beach or something. I use a kayak 90% of the time and my baits are out well past that mark


----------



## .308 (Apr 18, 2009)

Where do you find these regulations? I have looked here http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/ but I only see Federal regulations as a link. I'm heading to Gulf Shores in late July/Early August andsharks areone of the things I wanted to fish for from the beach. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## .308 (Apr 18, 2009)

????


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Haha! It's banned on the FWB pier, actually, most piers around here. When ever I do, and people are like, what are you fishing for with that whole fish-and the giant hook-and the steel leader- I always say "whatever bites". They just don't want you pulling giant sharks out of the water or off the piers, bad for tourism. Just be discreet and don't chum and you'll be fine. We actually had fish and game come out and check us on the pier one night because a bunch of people were hooking up on spinners and some random person said we were illegally killing sharks. They checked our cooler and we were legal (1 per person per day) so they said thanks and left.


----------

